# My buddy DF



## snake (Sep 26, 2019)

Having a lot of down time on my hands right now so I have been tearing up the NetFlix and Prime. Phillies are a monumental failure and I hate most T.V. shows. Side note: you got issues if you watch The Masked Singer.

After all the nature shows have been watched and documentaries of interest were over, I talked to my ol' buddy DF and he recommend Ozark. "Oh it's a good show. Pretty graphic and mob shit so you'll like it" Well, took his advice and in the third episode I got to see some FBI agent dude get a BJ from another guy. 

Now a little disturbed from what I have seen I text my ol' buddy DF, "WTF?" I get a reply, "Yeah I should have mentioned that. lol" So I ask if there's any other surprises I should know about? Got a "Nope, that's it" Two show latter this FBI guy is making out with some old bearded hillbilly! 

At what point do I have the discussion with DF about it being the 21st century and there's no reason for him to hide in the closet?


----------



## Hurt (Sep 26, 2019)

Ozark is a great show! However when I recently visited Lake of the Ozarks, they told me it wasn't shot there! Apparently it was shot somewhere in GA


----------



## snake (Sep 26, 2019)

Hurt said:


> Ozark is a great show! However when I recently visited Lake of the Ozarks, they told me it wasn't shot there! Apparently it was shot somewhere in GA


Yeah Atlanta area I just read.

How about unlike DF you be a buddy and let me know if there's any other ghey ass fuuking coming up in the second season?


----------



## Hurt (Sep 26, 2019)

snake said:


> Yeah Atlanta area I just read.
> 
> How about unlike DF you be a buddy and let me know if there's any other ghey ass fuuking coming up in the second season?



lol man I can’t remember but I do know it stops. Best of luck to you hahahaha


----------



## 3 Blind Mice (Sep 26, 2019)

You know they make a fast forward button on the remote right ?


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 26, 2019)

God, i cant believe masked singer is still on tv.....


----------



## DF (Sep 26, 2019)

Well,  it is a great show!  I’m old & don’t remember much of anything... lol Most of these pay service shows do seem to slip in the occasional ghey sex.  I’m usually over it by the next tit & ass scene. &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56397;. The wife an I have been watching a show called Outlander.  It’s based on the late 1700’s & yea,  they throw in the ghey stuff too. &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## snake (Sep 26, 2019)

3 Blind Mice said:


> You know they make a fast forward button on the remote right ?


You ever look for a remote? lol I just cover my eyes bro


----------



## snake (Sep 26, 2019)

DF said:


> Well,  it is a great show!  I’m old & don’t remember much of anything... lol Most of these pay service shows do seem to slip in the occasional ghey sex.  I’m usually over it by the next tit & ass scene. &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56397;. The wife an I have been watching a show called Outlander.  It’s based on the late 1700’s & yea,  they throw in the ghey stuff too. &#55357;&#56883;


I rest my case!


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 26, 2019)

Snake i feel ya there man, i watched the 1st season of this new sci fi show on netflix, "Another Life" and same fukkin ghey ass shit. Multiple scenes with gheyness, ghey undertone and even one of the characters is a ghey or transgender idk. But, i like the show, it's pretty awesome, so i have to force myself to look away during these scenes which i feel ain't right. Hollywood is definately pushing the ghey agenda a lot harder.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Sep 26, 2019)

Hollywood is real good at putting out misinformation like the mainstream media, when are they ever gonna get a clue that not every man in the world is ghey.


----------



## automatondan (Sep 26, 2019)

DF said:


> Well,  it is a great show!  I’m old & don’t remember much of anything... lol Most of these pay service shows do seem to slip in the occasional ghey sex.  I’m usually over it by the next tit & ass scene. &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56397;. The wife an I have been watching a show called Outlander.  It’s based on the late 1700’s & yea,  they throw in the ghey stuff too. &#55357;&#56883;



Outlander is pretty fricken good. But you are right, some ghey stuff at times.


----------



## snake (Sep 26, 2019)

Just to set the record straight (no pun intended) I'm no ghey basher but if 4% of the entire population identifies themselves as ghey or Bi why do we see so much of it? Hell give me some more F/F and less M/M stuff. 

Every now and then I will watch one of those house hunting shows and damn if not 1 in 5 have some ghey dudes. Now that doesn't bother me as much because they are a real couple but Hollywood is really pushing it in their fake world.


----------



## bigdog (Sep 26, 2019)

An old couch potato like DF knows all the good shows and where to get the best cake too!!! love that guy!:32 (18):


----------



## Seeker (Sep 26, 2019)

3 Blind Mice said:


> You know they make a fast forward button on the remote right ?




Lmao!! Welcome to board. Only post and I like you already. Make an intro in the new member section.


----------



## BrotherJ (Sep 26, 2019)

Ozark is a good show, in spite of the somewhat off-kilter gay FBI sub-plot. I'm not against it, it just felt weird story wise. Buddy as a character is amazing though.


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 26, 2019)

snake said:


> Hell give me some more F/F and less M/M stuff.



Careful man, real lesbians don't look like they do on pornhub.

Most of em are so dude-ly that you'd still be complaining about it being M/M. lol


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 26, 2019)

People actually listen to DF?  His dog doesnt even listen to him......


----------



## Yaya (Sep 26, 2019)

Yup
DF is a cool dude


----------



## Jin (Sep 26, 2019)

You guys are a bunch of pansie homophobes. 

Oz was a fantastic show.


----------



## Raider (Sep 26, 2019)

Jin said:


> You guys are a bunch of pansie homophobes.
> 
> Oz was a fantastic show.
> 
> View attachment 8554


Jin, what do you mean all the gheys like the wizard of oz........... oh that oz! Very different!! Lol! I don’t care that it goes on, but like Snake,I just don’t want to see it, can’t help it and yes,Oz was a pretty sick n twisted show.


----------



## Rhino99 (Sep 27, 2019)

Snake, best series ive ever watched (3 times) was 'The Wire'.
I think there were 5 seasons. Season 1 is slightly slow but still pretty good and it gets better and better. I was binge watching when I first started up till like 3 am every night, its that good.
Check it out.


----------



## CJ (Sep 27, 2019)

X2 to The Wire


----------



## Jin (Sep 27, 2019)

Rhino99 said:


> Snake, best series ive ever watched (3 times) was 'The Wire'.
> I think there were 5 seasons. Season 1 is slightly slow but still pretty good and it gets better and better. I was binge watching when I first started up till like 3 am every night, its that good.
> Check it out.


shiiiiiiiiit!


----------



## Spongy (Sep 27, 2019)

Hurt said:


> Ozark is a great show! However when I recently visited Lake of the Ozarks, they told me it wasn't shot there! Apparently it was shot somewhere in GA



GA has a lot of tac breaks to draw producers and shows.  Missouri does not lol


----------



## The Tater (Sep 27, 2019)

snake said:


> Yeah Atlanta area I just read.
> 
> How about unlike DF you be a buddy and let me know if there's any other ghey ass fuuking coming up in the second season?



They film it right down the road from house here by Lake Lanier. I’ve never watched the show but we get notifications when they are filming in the area.


----------



## El Gringo (Sep 27, 2019)

It’s an agenda. They want to turn everyone gay. It’s almost cool and normal to be gay. Dicks going up vaginas is so out-dated.


----------



## Jin (Sep 27, 2019)

El Gringo said:


> It’s an agenda. They want to turn everyone gay. It’s almost cool and normal to be gay. Dicks going up vaginas is so out-dated.



straight is the new gay.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 27, 2019)

Worse than the shows are the TV commercials now where they show families and have to throw in the obligatory 2 mommy or 2 daddy familes.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 27, 2019)

3 Blind Mice said:


> You know they make a fast forward button on the remote right ?



Yeah, but to Snake it's like watching a train wreck and he cannot look away.


----------



## snake (Sep 27, 2019)

Rhino99 said:


> Snake, best series ive ever watched (3 times) was 'The Wire'.
> I think there were 5 seasons. Season 1 is slightly slow but still pretty good and it gets better and better. I was binge watching when I first started up till like 3 am every night, its that good.
> Check it out.





CJ275 said:


> X2 to The Wire



Give me some background. Weekend is coming up.


----------



## snake (Sep 27, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> Worse than the shows are the TV commercials now where they show families and have to throw in the obligatory 2 mommy or 2 daddy familes.


 Yeah we got a local one running now. A healthcare provider trying to say how much they care. "We all need someone to lean on. Friend (showing a few people around a guy laughing) family (a guy with his wife and kids) or life long partners ( some guy bringing another guy some soup on the couch). 

Even the bottom dwellers like health insurances are trying to cash in.


----------



## snake (Sep 27, 2019)

Iron1 said:


> Careful man, real lesbians don't look like they do on pornhub.
> 
> Most of em are so dude-ly that you'd still be complaining about it being M/M. lol


This isn't real?







Ron the dream killer. Bet you did the same thing with Santa Claus you mean bastard.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 27, 2019)

also take notice how feminine the men are in commercials now. almost always a pink shirt, frail looking, etc.
the agenda is for sure the emasculation of the modern man.


----------



## Hurt (Sep 27, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> also take notice how feminine the men are in commercials now. almost always a pink shirt, frail looking, etc.
> the agenda is for sure the emasculation of the modern man.



The leftist mainstream media social justice warriors trying to rid the world of ‘toxic masculinity’...but I’d like to see the snowflakes try to survive without strong men to do the hard shit and be the protectors and providers...they don’t realize that what they’ve come to take for granted is a direct result of hardworking, competitive MEN. A bunch of soft, entitled, whiney, skinny jeans wearing beta males with liberal arts degrees being told that they’re oppressed and the government needs to provide for them.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 27, 2019)

There was even a makeup commercial with a trans dude in it recently.


I almost can't even watch tv anymore.


----------



## snake (Sep 27, 2019)

Hurt said:


> The leftist mainstream media social justice warriors trying to rid the world of ‘toxic masculinity’...but I’d like to see the snowflakes try to survive without strong men to do the hard shit and be the protectors and providers...they don’t realize that what they’ve come to take for granted is a direct result of hardworking, competitive MEN. A bunch of soft, entitled, whiney, skinny jeans wearing beta males with liberal arts degrees being told that they’re oppressed and the government needs to provide for them.



Glad God gave me 4 young men to raise. Tilting the scales back to reality is hard work these days. Wife is a teacher and associates with people of the same profession. Shit gets funny sometimes when they get into boy/girl men/women roles. Here's my drop the mic, "Trust me, you want someone of my sons moral character dating your daughter." When they think about, it shuts them up. Topic then moves to Labor Unions not doing enough for them. lol


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 27, 2019)

Lol, you guys kill me.


----------

